# Punch vs Cutter



## Vicini

I'm still a newb and not that knowledgeable but other then the fact that you can't use a punch on some Cigars it there a clear benefit to a cutter over a punch?

I personally like using a punch because my lighter has 2 built into the bottom


----------



## Behike007

Clear benefit, I doubt. It's more a matter of preference. I like a cut as I get more draw.


----------



## jbrown287

The only advantage I could see is, a cutter opens the cigar up more than a punch. I have punched a cigar and it draw a little tighter than I like, so I will go back and cut the end to loosen the draw. I have also cut a cigar and the draw be very easy, then I wish I would have started with the punch.


----------



## marked

I've used a 7mm punch before, but the size just isn't big enough for me. I'd like to get a 9mm punch to try that, but the only one I can find is a Xikar for $25+. I saw a punch that comes in a Cain Nub gift pack that looks like a 40 RG...the thing is HUGE!


----------



## jbrown287

The 007 punch is small for use with bigger RG. I am going to invest in the other xikar cutters to punch the bigger RG. I love punching cigars and it's a shame someone has not made a 5 in 1 punch that covers up to like 10.


----------



## thebayratt

jbrown287 said:


> The 007 punch is small for use with bigger RG. I am going to invest in the other xikar cutters to punch the bigger RG. I love punching cigars and it's a shame someone has not made a 5 in 1 punch that covers up to like 10.


I have the 007 myself. Its a good punch, except it got stuck where it would only go half way out. It would go full out but I had to figgle with it to do so. It got sent back to Zikar Friday to get cleaned or fixed. But a good punch.



Vicini said:


> I personally like using a punch because my lighter has 2 built into the bottom


I have a lighter with two punches in it also. I like the small punch for like lanceros and other smaller Rg cigars.

Davidoff makes a round "puck" looking cigar cutter with three different sized punches on it. I'd love to have one but they are quite expensive. I wish a company would make a "knockoff" of it and make it more resonably priced.









I prefer a punch over a cutter. The only cutters I have are cheap and don't get a clean cut after its been used a good number of times. I have a $15 retractable punch that I love! I've had it for over a year and always makes a cleaner cut.
Like these:


----------



## jeepthing

I have 3 different cutters I use. Punch,V Cutter and Guillotine. I use the punch and the V cutter the most.


----------



## jbrown287

Credo is coming out with a 3 in 1 this fall sometime.

Credo "3 in 1" Punch Cutter | Cigar Toy | Cigar Aficionado

That Davidoff is awesome but probably runs $300.00

I like my wolf V cutter but haven't used it much.


----------



## Rock31

jeepthing said:


> I have 3 different cutters I use. Punch,V Cutter and Guillotine. I use the punch and the V cutter the most.


What brand punch? My .99 punch needs replacing and I'd like to pick up something better.


----------



## thebayratt

jbrown287 said:


> Credo is coming out with a 3 in 1 this fall sometime.
> 
> Credo "3 in 1" Punch Cutter | Cigar Toy | Cigar Aficionado
> 
> That Davidoff is awesome but probably runs $300.00
> 
> I like my wolf V cutter but haven't used it much.


Thats RITE!!!! I did see this at IPCPR this year and was amazed at it! Its such a great idea!

The Davidoff one can be found for about $250..... but Im not going to spend that kind of money on cigar accessories, unless its another Vino.

I use a Craftman's Bench (i think) V-cutter too at times. Its different cut for a change at times. I hardly ever use a cutter anymore, unless its on a torpedo. I just like the clean cut a punch gives. If the punch cut isn't enough for the draw, i'll throw a V-cut across it and it usually opens it up enough.


----------



## jbrown287

I've been shopping for the credo but still haven't found it. When I do it's an automatic buy.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Well if it's a _*vs.*_ thing... I would have to give the edge to the cutter because it works on everything. Hard to punch a Belicoso. :lol:


----------



## gjcab09

For the RGs that I prefer...mid 40-ish to high 30s...a punch is usually perfect and I think it keeps the cigar together better...too many times with a guillotine, the caps get a little mangled and start coming off. I like the v-cut too...I just don't seem to use it as much as my punch. Plus the punch is tiny and fits on my keychain.


----------



## jaypulay

I use to prefer the punch, but now I find that the draw becomes less as the cigar get smaller. I think it's got something to do with the tars that accumulate by the punch hole. Now I pretty well always use my Palio, but have a V-cutter on the way and am anxious to try it out.


----------



## RobustBrad

No benefit over one. Some people like to punch larger cigars and cut smaller ones. Myself I cut everything.


----------



## WhoDat

I like my Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter.


----------



## jeepthing

Rock31 said:


> What brand punch? My .99 punch needs replacing and I'd like to pick up something better.


Wolf V cutter and a Connoisseurs Choice Plunger Connoisseur's Bullet Plunger - Cigars International
*
*


----------



## Vicini

Thanks for the advise. I have noticed in my Newbness that sometimes a Punch just doesn't open up the Draw enough


----------



## Rock31

jeepthing said:


> Wolf V cutter and a Connoisseurs Choice Plunger Connoisseur's Bullet Plunger - Cigars International
> *
> *


Thanks Jeff, appreciated brother.


----------



## Citizen Zero

Generally I stick with a cutter but on my 60 RG's I pull out the punch and make 3 overlapping punches essentially creating a triangle. It works every time, the pull is great and it keeps the baccy out of my mouth.


----------



## marked

jbrown287 said:


> I've been shopping for the credo but still haven't found it. When I do it's an automatic buy.


You know what's funny? I was in google searching for punches, and I decided to search "10mm" and that lead me to the CA article you referenced above. So, I go back into google and search "Credo" and this thread came up. :lol:

That really does look like the perfect option. I like the punch cut, but they're never big enough, unless you're smoking a corona or below in ring gauge. With the Credo, you'll have something to cover all sizes in one neat little package.

When these are finally available, I'm all over it.


----------



## jbrown287

I try to look everyday for it. Still haven't found one, but it will be my next accessory purchase.


----------



## Bunker

I never liked the punch, these little scissors are my favorite cutter:



It takes a little practice but once you get the hang of it it is a perfect cut every time.


----------



## Leafs42084

When I used to use a really crappy guillotine cutter when I started smoking, it was frustrating cause the blade was so dull. I would often make a cut but the cap would be pulled off, meaning the entire cigar would unravel. I thoguht this was just the way guillotine cutters worked lol

I got a xikar punch cutter and it was the greatest thing in the world! no more ruined cigars!!!

but then I got some montecristo #2 torpedoes and decided to invest in a xikar guillotine cutter. Unfortunately, the guillotine is better so I rarely use the punch anymore


----------



## Citizen Zero

Bunker said:


> I never liked the punch, these little scissors are my favorite cutter:
> 
> It takes a little practice but once you get the hang of it it is a perfect cut every time.


I tried a pair of cigar scissors at the lounge the other day. It was interesting, initially it felt like I was crushing the head but the cut was decent, a little rounded but I think that has to do with the practice you mentioned.


----------



## aea6574

I tend to find myself using V-cut or regular cut, on bigger cigars a punch does not seem to give the draw, but I like the idea of multiple punches will try that.

Best regards, tony


----------



## marked

jbrown287 said:


> Credo is coming out with a 3 in 1 this fall sometime.
> 
> Credo "3 in 1" Punch Cutter | Cigar Toy | Cigar Aficionado
> 
> That Davidoff is awesome but probably runs $300.00
> 
> I like my wolf V cutter but haven't used it much.


Has anyone seen one of these yet? I still can't find any other info on them.


----------



## chu2

Citizen Zero said:


> Generally I stick with a cutter but on my 60 RG's I pull out the punch and make 3 overlapping punches essentially creating a triangle. It works every time, the pull is great and it keeps the baccy out of my mouth.


I've done this with larger RG's too! Turns out I'm not the only one.

That said, although when using this method you _can_ get a good draw out of basically any cigar size, I'll take a sharp cutter. It's cleaner and neater, if you know what you're doing and don't lop off the whole head.

The key there is "sharp." I'd rather have a good guillotine than a punch, but I'll take a crappy punch over a crappy guillotine any day.


----------



## Cigary

We've all seen these threads about personal choice on various topics..cello/non cello---small/large RG cigars---Punch/Cut....all that can be offerred is our own personal choice as to what we do and I couldn't in all good conscience tell you or anyone else what to choose other than go out there and try em all. Get your own experience as to what YOU like as that is what means everything. I've tried all different cuts and punches...I have my preference but that is only because I've tried them all. Go with what you want after trying them.


----------



## HWiebe

I personally use a cutter. I've used the punch on my Colibri lighter before but rarely like the tight draw it produces.


----------



## donovanrichardson

I've just been using a cheap cutter as well but I have been curious as to what a punch would draw like. I just wish there was something cheap out there so I didn't have to buy a bunch of different punches. I am considering the one by Cuban Crafters but then again, I just don't know.

I like the way a punch can be very neat and the wrapper has much less chance of tearing or anything. Wish I could get one for cheap!


----------



## Zfog

Any B&M I have ever gone to has punches for a couple bucks.
I have tried them and for some vitolas are great.
My daily is a Xikar xl1, works great every time!
A V cutter is on my short list!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> Any B&M I have ever gone to has punches for a couple bucks.
> I have tried them and for some vitolas are great.
> My daily is a Xikar xl1, works great every time!
> A V cutter is on my short list!


Yeah I really need to shop around at more B&Ms. The one I visited has a pretty solid collection of smokes but not much in the way or accessories at all. A little disappointing! But, I might just buy a new lighter eventually with those two punches in it.

Also, what does a V cutter do? I've seen them but I don't know what type of cut they produce.


----------



## Cigary

donovanrichardson said:


> Yeah I really need to shop around at more B&Ms. The one I visited has a pretty solid collection of smokes but not much in the way or accessories at all. A little disappointing! But, I might just buy a new lighter eventually with those two punches in it.
> 
> Also, what does a V cutter do? I've seen them but I don't know what type of cut they produce.


Two types of V Cutters....one is the traditional straight across the head V cut and the other is a "Cats Eye" which scoops into the head of the cigar and is a little deeper than a conventional cut. The Cats Eye is my favorite type of cut as it enhances a better draw from the head. Not all V Cutters are alike and the cheap ones will tear up your cigar. A good one like a Wolfe V cut can be bought from $10 to $12 while a Boston V Cutter ( Little Guy ) costs about $170. Is the Little Guy worth it? Depends on how much you will use one...bought mine 11 years ago and it cuts like brand new and I got mine for $100 in 2000...so to me it's well worth it. If you don't want to pay that much go with the Wolfe.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Cigary said:


> Two types of V Cutters....one is the traditional straight across the head V cut and the other is a "Cats Eye" which scoops into the head of the cigar and is a little deeper than a conventional cut. The Cats Eye is my favorite type of cut as it enhances a better draw from the head. Not all V Cutters are alike and the cheap ones will tear up your cigar. A good one like a Wolfe V cut can be bought from $10 to $12 while a Boston V Cutter ( Little Guy ) costs about $170. Is the Little Guy worth it? Depends on how much you will use one...bought mine 11 years ago and it cuts like brand new and I got mine for $100 in 2000...so to me it's well worth it. If you don't want to pay that much go with the Wolfe.


Thanks Gary! I appreciate the help, I might have to break down with my next paycheck and pick up a Wolf and a punch or two, all else fails, I can give them to another brother here. I would definitely like to see how it affects the draw and possibly even the flavors as they are sent into the mouth.


----------



## Frodo

donovanrichardson said:


> I've just been using a cheap cutter as well but I have been curious as to what a punch would draw like. I just wish there was something cheap out there so I didn't have to buy a bunch of different punches. I am considering the one by Cuban Crafters but then again, I just don't know.


I have the basic one from Cuban Crafters. For $10 and a lifetime guarantee I don't think you can go wrong. On the other hand, a $2 cheapie from you local B&M can save you substantially if you turn out not to like it.


----------



## fivespdcat

Citizen Zero said:


> I tried a pair of cigar scissors at the lounge the other day. It was interesting, initially it felt like I was crushing the head but the cut was decent, a little rounded but I think that has to do with the practice you mentioned.


Ryan, there's a video on youtube on how to cut a cigar using scissors. YouTube - Using Cigar Scissors
If you use them like a guillotine they tend to "squish" the cigars a bit...


----------



## Cigary

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Gary! I appreciate the help, I might have to break down with my next paycheck and pick up a Wolf and a punch or two, all else fails, I can give them to another brother here. I would definitely like to see how it affects the draw and possibly even the flavors as they are sent into the mouth.












I think you will really like the Wolfe as the cut is pretty surgical. If you will look at the photo of the actual blade you can see how it will cut into the cigar. On the Boston Cuttter the actual blade is reversed where the point comes into contact with the cigar first....and in a lot of V Cutters you see the same thing as they copied this action but the problem is that it NEEDS a very good sharp blade or you will get a crappy cut...it will actually tear into the cap instead of it surgically cutting into the cap like the Wolfe does. Do not buy any copies of the Boston Cutter because they put the blade in the same way but it's not a good blade and it will wear out quickly even if it does cut fine the first few times you use it.


----------



## Cigary

Frodo said:


> I have the basic one from Cuban Crafters. For $10 and a lifetime guarantee I don't think you can go wrong. On the other hand, a $2 cheapie from you local B&M can save you substantially if you turn out not to like it.


I have the CC Perfect Cutter as well that Jerry gave to me...it's a great cutter for veterans and noobs alike. It's pretty idiot proof and some days my brain stem just doesn't feel like working so I need equipment that works in spite of me.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Cigary said:


> I think you will really like the Wolfe as the cut is pretty surgical. If you will look at the photo of the actual blade you can see how it will cut into the cigar. On the Boston Cuttter the actual blade is reversed where the point comes into contact with the cigar first....and in a lot of V Cutters you see the same thing as they copied this action but the problem is that it NEEDS a very good sharp blade or you will get a crappy cut...it will actually tear into the cap instead of it surgically cutting into the cap like the Wolfe does. Do not buy any copies of the Boston Cutter because they put the blade in the same way but it's not a good blade and it will wear out quickly even if it does cut fine the first few times you use it.


Thanks for the awesome picture! That helps a lot. Just from looking at it, it looks like that would only work mainly on smaller RG cigars, but I have also heard about people use a criss-cross V-cut for some large RG's which interests me a lot as well.


----------

